# What could interbreed with ram cichlids?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just wondering what else could interbreed with ram other than rams.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi The Ram Cichlid

this is the closest thing i could find to x breeding info on rams, i assume they would have to belong to the same genus, but im speculating


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

another thing you could try is those dwarf parrots there is something in there genetics that allows them to x breed with alot of stuff


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

macframalama said:


> another thing you could try is those dwarf parrots there is something in there genetics that allows them to x breed with alot of stuff


That's what I really like to try. I have to find an adult female dwarf parrot.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

talk to claudia,elle,djamm,and there are a few others on here who have some for sure


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I know, there are only two species within the genus Mikrogeophagus, and even the two species do not cross breed, so I doubt you'd be able to find a species that a ram could hybrid with.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

A lot of killiifish would interbreed but many offsprings were were infertile. Some ichthyologist made it his life's work to study this species and wrote an interesting but dry book.

I can't fully recall but chromosomes play a part.

Cichlids chromosomes range from (2n = 32 to 2n = 60 chromosomes). Discus has 2n = 60 and angelfish has 2n=48 (humans have 2n=46), if my memory serves me. 

I believe that ram Cichlids would be able to spawn with other Cichlids that have the same number of chromosomes. Mind you there's a high probability that the offsprings would be infertile.

Do a bit of reading and see if you can find out how many chromosomes your rams have and see if you can match them up to something else. Sort of like being a mad scientist.


----------

